# المنتديات الأدبيه > الخواطر >  سؤال ...... وتعقيب

## mohammad qasaimeh

سؤال .....و تعقيب

حبيبتي 
هنالك سؤال يخطر على بالي كلما ذُكر اسمك في أنحاء فمي ، سؤال لا ينقصه شيء من الغموض عن باقي الأسئله لكنه يكتسب شيئا من الحتمية و التلقائية التي ينبغي أن تكون في الإجابة عليه، ولا ادري لماذا تتلون روائح الحب على شفتي كل الحروف التي تحاول تفسير حيثيات هذا السؤال ، ويصل الغموض لدرجه اشعر وكأني اكتفي بهذا الغموض كإجابة مقنعه ، ولكن دعيني أطلعك عليه علك ترتقي به لدرجه ارفع من القدسية  

حبيبتي 
هل كان صدفه أني أحببتك بنيسان أم انك و الورود مظهران للربيع  فتلك زهو للأرض و أنتِ للقلوب ؟
تلاعبي بطفولتك كما شئتي ولوني عينيك بألف لون واعرضي عن أشعاري و تجاهلي وجودي 
لكنك لن تستطيعي أن تتُفَهي كونيه هذا السؤال فهو مستمد من دفئ الشمس و من ارتعاشه الشتاء و من حمره الأفق عند الفجر  
لكن اعلمي أنني قد نذرت كل ما لدي من حروف و أقلام و اسطر و أوراق كي استعد لاحتضار  هذا السؤال فمن بعده سوف تعلو الأفق مسحه بنفسجية تعجز عن رؤيتها الغربان 
و سوف تمطر الغيوم بأشعاري و سوف تنفجر الأرض بينابيع رسائلي و سوف يشاركني البحر في صمتي و ترتل العصافير ترانيم الحب و هي تطوف حول قامتك
ذاك السؤال الغامض الجلي ما هو الا ما تبقى في هذا الزمان من فضيلة تناثرت بين أجزاء الطبيعة فلا تحزني إذ وهبنا الله تلك النعمة و استعدي لانتحار القمر القديم 
استعدي لميلاد نجوم جديدة
استعدي لنوع جديد من الهواء سوف يتنفسه البشر 
استعدي لتمرد الحروف على الشفتين 
لتمرد النظرات على العينين 
استعدي لإنكار الطيور للسماء
و تملص الغيوم من الشتاء
 استعدي لعقد قران الأشجار مع النار 
و إقامة النسور على أوراق الأزهار 
استعدي لثورة الطفولة في عينيك
و انتحار رجولتي على شفتيك 
استعدي لي ....
استعدي لي ....
استعدي لي ....



محمد قسايمه 
جميع الحقوق محفوظه

----------


## khaled aljonidee

شكراً حموده على الكلام الجميل

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> شكراً حموده على الكلام الجميل


شكرا جنيدي على تواجدك الاجمل

----------


## حسان القضاة

> سؤال .....و تعقيب
> 
> حبيبتي 
> هنالك سؤال يخطر على بالي كلما ذُكر اسمك في أنحاء فمي ، سؤال لا ينقصه شيء من الغموض عن باقي الأسئله لكنه يكتسب شيئا من الحتمية و التلقائية التي ينبغي أن تكون في الإجابة عليه، ولا ادري لماذا تتلون روائح الحب على شفتي كل الحروف التي تحاول تفسير حيثيات هذا السؤال ، ويصل الغموض لدرجه اشعر وكأني اكتفي بهذا الغموض كإجابة مقنعه ، ولكن دعيني أطلعك عليه علك ترتقي به لدرجه ارفع من القدسية  
> 
> حبيبتي 
> هل كان صدفه أني أحببتك بنيسان أم انك و الورود مظهران للربيع  فتلك زهو للأرض و أنتي للقلوب ؟
> تلاعبي بطفولتك كما شئتي ولوني عينيك بألف لون واعرضي عن أشعاري و تجاهلي وجودي 
> لكنك لن تستطيعي أن تتُفَهي كونيه هذا السؤال فهو مستمد من دفئ الشمس و من ارتعاشه الشتاء و من حمره الأفق عند الفجر  
> ...



العسل الأسود

كنت قد قررت أن أعتزل الكتابة لكن الكتابة لم تعتزلني ، اكتشفت اليوم بأنني لا أكتب قصائدي بل قصائدي تكتبني ،قررت أن أبحر وحيداً أنا وأوراقي ولكي أكون وحيداً حقاً على السماء أن تكون صافية بلا أي نجوم أتعلمين لماذا ..لأن عينيك نجمتان تصران أن تراقباني وكم كنت أهوى أن تراقباني ..ولا زلت أنتظر ليلة صافية بلا نجوم كي أبحر وحيداً أنا وأوراقي لعلني وأنا هناك في وحدتي أزرع نجمتان جديدتان في السماء كما زرعت عينيك هناك..

هاتان النجمتان الجديدتان ستكونان أسطورة لأنهما لا تشعا سوى البراءة الممزوجة بالحب ، لم يكن التغير الوحيد في السماء آنذاك هو النجمتان الآتي لا تشعا سوى البراءة والحب ولكن لاحظ الجميع في داخلي أنه في مكان ما من السماء نجمتان بدأتا بالذبول تدريجياً-ربما لأني ما عدت أسقيهما بقصائدي –حتى أنني في النهاية على الرغم من دقة نظري ما عدت أستطيع أن أراهما وكان عالمي يفيض بالحب والبراءة الذي تشعه النجمتان الجديدتان وكنت لا زلت وحيداً أنا وأوراقي عندما هبت عاصفة أصرت أن تنثر جميع أوراقي وتجمعها في زوبعة كبيرة تدور بسرعة هائلة وعلى الرغم من ذلك لمحت والزوبعة في أوجها من بين كل تلك الأوراق ورقة واحدة كانت ترقص رقصة الوداع الأخير بانسجام خارق وقد كتب عليها –ربما بخط يدي- حروف أسمك.


محمد .. هنيئاً لمن أحببتها بك .. وبهذا السؤال والتعقيب ..

هي ورده للقلوب حتماً وليست أي قلوب ..قلبك فقط ..هو القادر على استقبالها ..كالتربه الخصبه تعيش فيه ..للابد ..توجتها ملكه على الورود لتعيش في قلبك في هذا الربيع الدائم ..هي مستعده.. فليس هناك أنثى على وجه الارض ترفض كل هذا..

محمد .. استمتعت حقاً بسطورك .. بفيض الحب والمشاعر والصور الفنيه الراقيه 

استمتعت بالشعور بدفء سطورك ..رغم كل هذا البرد 

محمد ابدعت بانتظار جديدك

حسان القضاة

----------


## العالي عالي

مشكورين على الكام الرائع والجميل

----------


## جسر الحياة

مشكور يا محمد
وكلام بعبر عن إبداع صاحبه
وإلى الأمام بإذن الله .

----------


## N_tarawneh

رائع يا دكتور محمد ...

في كل يوم تزداد ثقتي بك وبكل ما تكتب ...

خالص التقدير يا صديقي ...

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حسان القضاة  
_العسل الأسود

كنت قد قررت أن أعتزل الكتابة لكن الكتابة لم تعتزلني ، اكتشفت اليوم بأنني لا أكتب قصائدي بل قصائدي تكتبني ،قررت أن أبحر وحيداً أنا وأوراقي ولكي أكون وحيداً حقاً على السماء أن تكون صافية بلا أي نجوم أتعلمين لماذا ..لأن عينيك نجمتان تصران أن تراقباني وكم كنت أهوى أن تراقباني ..ولا زلت أنتظر ليلة صافية بلا نجوم كي أبحر وحيداً أنا وأوراقي لعلني وأنا هناك في وحدتي أزرع نجمتان جديدتان في السماء كما زرعت عينيك هناك.. 
هاتان النجمتان الجديدتان ستكونان أسطورة لأنهما لا تشعا سوى البراءة الممزوجة بالحب ، لم يكن التغير الوحيد في السماء آنذاك هو النجمتان الآتي لا تشعا سوى البراءة والحب ولكن لاحظ الجميع في داخلي أنه في مكان ما من السماء نجمتان بدأتا بالذبول تدريجياً-ربما لأني ما عدت أسقيهما بقصائدي –حتى أنني في النهاية على الرغم من دقة نظري ما عدت أستطيع أن أراهما وكان عالمي يفيض بالحب والبراءة الذي تشعه النجمتان الجديدتان وكنت لا زلت وحيداً أنا وأوراقي عندما هبت عاصفة أصرت أن تنثر جميع أوراقي وتجمعها في زوبعة كبيرة تدور بسرعة هائلة وعلى الرغم من ذلك لمحت والزوبعة في أوجها من بين كل تلك الأوراق ورقة واحدة كانت ترقص رقصة الوداع الأخير بانسجام خارق وقد كتب عليها –ربما بخط يدي- حروف أسمك. 

محمد .. هنيئاً لمن أحببتها بك .. وبهذا السؤال والتعقيب .. 
هي ورده للقلوب حتماً وليست أي قلوب ..قلبك فقط ..هو القادر على استقبالها ..كالتربه الخصبه تعيش فيه ..للابد ..توجتها ملكه على الورود لتعيش في قلبك في هذا الربيع الدائم ..هي مستعده.. فليس هناك أنثى على وجه الارض ترفض كل هذا.. 
محمد .. استمتعت حقاً بسطورك .. بفيض الحب والمشاعر والصور الفنيه الراقيه  
استمتعت بالشعور بدفء سطورك ..رغم كل هذا البرد  
محمد ابدعت بانتظار جديدك 
حسان القضاة_ 



لا ادري كيف اصف لك عضيم المشاعر التي غمرتني عندما رأيت حسان القضاه بكل هالته الادبيه يشاطرني النثر 
حقا شعرت انه انتصار لي في عالم الادب فانا دائما انظر اليك كما التلميذ لمعلمه
اما وان تمتزج كلماتي بكلماتك على نفس الصفحه فذلك اقصى من طموحي

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> رائع يا دكتور محمد ...
> 
> في كل يوم تزداد ثقتي بك وبكل ما تكتب ...
> 
> خالص التقدير يا صديقي ...


اخي العزيز نادر  
افرح كثيرا عندما اسمع اطراءك 
لانه شهاده اعلقها بكل اعتزاز على حائطي الادبي 
مع كل املي 
ان تبقى متابع لمشاركاتي 
مع خالص تحياتي

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> مشكور يا محمد
> وكلام بعبر عن إبداع صاحبه
> وإلى الأمام بإذن الله .





> مشكورين على الكام الرائع والجميل


مشكورين لمروركم شباب

----------


## المستحيل المنتظر

سؤال لا يتحمل الشك فاليقين أقوى من كل الإحتمالات لديك...واستعدادك لقلب أراق دمك تحت ظل الياسمين لن يتكرر إذا رحل ..سؤالك جوابه بين القلب والقلب لا مفر منه...قمر أحببتها أم ظلك الذي يلازمك..أم شفاه تشتهي القبلة 
..................................
تحياتي إليك محمد .......................أبدعت في تصوير المشاعر بأجمل الصور 
كلامك جميل جداً وقلبك شعلة أشواق 
........................
                                                   المستحيل المنتظر 
                                                    أماني النجار

----------


## زهرة النرجس

يا عمي الكل عنا مبدع 
مشكور محمد لكلماتك الرائعة وكذلك للمشاعر المرهفة التي تحملها أماني

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> سؤال لا يتحمل الشك فاليقين أقوى من كل الإحتمالات لديك...واستعدادك لقلب أراق دمك تحت ظل الياسمين لن يتكرر إذا رحل ..سؤالك جوابه بين القلب والقلب لا مفر منه...قمر أحببتها أم ظلك الذي يلازمك..أم شفاه تشتهي القبلة 
> ..................................
> تحياتي إليك محمد .......................أبدعت في تصوير المشاعر بأجمل الصور 
> كلامك جميل جداً وقلبك شعلة أشواق 
> ........................
>                                                    المستحيل المنتظر 
>                                                     أماني النجار


المبدعة .. المستحيل المنتظر .. نتأتئ في نبضات القلب .. ونحبو على هامش الكيان  .. و نسمح للشفتين أن تبكي فقط .. و نحاول جمع اوراق الشجر .. كي تستظل بها كلمات خرجت حديثاً من الحب .. سألنا .. و ما زلنا نسأل .. لان الغموض قدر الحب .. 

افرح جدا عندما ارى اسمكِ قد مر بكلماتي .. كل التقدير و الاحترام

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> يا عمي الكل عنا مبدع 
> مشكور محمد لكلماتك الرائعة وكذلك للمشاعر المرهفة التي تحملها أماني


اهلا بكِ زهرة النرجس .. تزهر الكلمات بمروركِ دائما .. المنتدى الثقافي يرحب بكِ كل حين

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

سؤال بلا تعقيب!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


محمد من أين تأتي بهذا الإبداع؟ :Eh S(2):

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> سؤال بلا تعقيب!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> محمد من أين تأتي بهذا الإبداع؟


شكرا لتواجدك و لحسن تلقيك الادبي 

اهلا بك دوما

----------


## ghazi qasaimeh

بكفي تفكير  :Eh S(2):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة khaled aljonidee  
_شكراً حموده على الكلام الجميل_


 عراسي ابو حميد الموضوع كتير حلو . :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> عراسي ابو حميد الموضوع كتير حلو .


شكرا لتواجدك

----------


## الولهان

مشكورين شباب كلام بجنن

----------


## المتميزة

يا بختها   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):

----------


## Sad Story

> استعدي لعقد قران الأشجار مع النار 
> و إقامة النسور على أوراق الأزهار


ابدعت محمد

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

شكرا .. لتواجدكما الجميل الف تحية ..

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

هذا السؤال فهو مستمد من دفئ الشمس و من ارتعاشه الشتاء و من حمره الأفق عند الفجر

رووووعة
يسلمو

----------


## تيتو

:Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):

----------

